# 10 week old GSD puppy behavior.



## Datmtz (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a ten week old female that still barks and tries to nip at my other two smaller dogs. The other two dogs bark and nip back at her but she keeps at it. I don't know if she wants to play or if she is trying to be territorial. I don't crate her at all and during the day they all stay together. Will she ever grow out of this behavior and learn to leave the other two dogs alone? Or should I be concerned? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## justallen30 (Feb 22, 2013)

It sounds like she is craving play time with them. The best thing to try is to feed the prey drive she has with fetch or a flirt pole with a unstuffed toy raccoon or animal of your choice. I also use a chuck it thrower with a chuck it rubber ball for fetch. Don't waste money on tennis balls they just split open and fall apart. A good rope for playing tug is always fun to. For the flirt pole I bought a lunge whip from my local rural king and tied the string around the unstuffed toy raccoons neck. I wiggle it around close to the ground and wait for the fun to begin. She will be so wore out after that the other dogs won't be on her list of caring about. I also incorporated commands into play and they obey very well when they know they get to chase and have fun when they listen and obey what you want them to do!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If she's only 10 weeks old she wants to play play play play play all day.





 
It is NOT fair to your other dogs to put them in a position to have to put up with that without you able to step in. Please be responsible and do the best thing for all your animals.

Get a crate for when you are not around. Otherwise always be in the same room as your puppy. It's NOT your other dogs 'job' to raise the puppy YOU brought into the house. It's yours.


----------

